# Favorite podcasts?



## nerdbat (Feb 1, 2017)

Welp, the title is self-explanatory. Even in era of vloggers and youtubers, there are still many interesting, informative and entertaining "audio-only" podcasts out there - finding good ones, however, can be a somewhat challenging thing to do this days, so let's recommend (and gush about) our favorites for a bit to make the task easier for ourselves and random lurkers 

HG101: Top 47,858 Games of All Time - made by guys from HardcoreGaming101, a "widely popular in narrow circles" website dedicated mainly to obscure games and hidden gems, the podcast I follow the most these days. A colorful cast of hosts, lots of humor, and a very friendly, laid-back atmosphere, but the most interesting thing about this podcast is the format - they're on a rhetorical mission to create "scientifically accurate" list of, well, top 47858 games of all time, discussing 2-4 user-nominated games in each episode and putting them into list one at a time. Naturally, it results in objective deconstruction and analysis of each game, "classic" or not, and despite joking nature of said "mission", it's actually quite interesting to follow the list, since you can clearly see why every game was put into its respective place (unlike many "top games evah" lists online, most of which are basically "Let's mash some classics in random order and put Mario/Tetris on the top"). It also often results in some heated and curious debates, like "What's more important for the industry, Mario or Doom" or "Is mediocre-but-boring game worse than so-awful-it's-good one".

Weebcast - from weebs, for weebs. One big animu party with rotating cast of notable anime reviewers, from Digibro to Super Eyepatch Wolf, as well as many other names that should probably sound familiar to modern anime fans. This one is a bit less focused (it's one of those podcasts that can start with one theme and end with completely opposite one), but again, it's main appeal is strong and charismatic cast of hosts that really know a thing or two about anime both as an industry and form of media.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 8, 2017)

Don't hold your breath. LOL i asked this in two separate threads several months apart and got only a couple bites on both.

As for my podcast list:
(in no particular order)

Cox'n'Crendor
Hello internet
Cortex
Pointless Podcast (highly recommended episode. MUST LiSTEN!)
Completely Unnecessary (aka The Punk Effect with Pat Contri)
Mega64
Wisenheimers
Sleepy Cabin
SCHMUCKS


----------



## Iovic (Apr 24, 2017)

www.techdif.co.uk: The Technical Difficulties (Discontinued) The host reads out the answers from trivia persuit cards from the 80's and the rest of the cast have to guess the question.


----------



## Trashsona (Apr 24, 2017)

The C0-Optional Podcast (Gaming focused), The Co-Optional Podcast - YouTube 
A gaming podcast featuring three best friends that all play video games for a living, they have been doing podcasts together for years and work really well off each other, there's also a guest each episode to keep things fresh. They have discussions about games that they have been playing and cover the latest gaming news. 

The Pizza Party Podcast (Animation focused), The Pizza Party Podcast - YouTube 
Another three best friends and one guest format, but these guys talk about animation. From their thoughts on the latest shows like Rick and Morty and the Samurai Jack mini series to discussing how awful movies like Boss Baby and Monster Trucks are.  The content is about a 50/50 split between banter/bits and actual discussion. Also their style of humor isn't for everyone, but I enjoy it nonetheless. 



PlusThirtyOne said:


> Cox'n'Crendor


I also second Cox'n Crendor, those two never fail to make me laugh. This is my favorite episode 




__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fcoxncrendor%2Fepisode-123-crendor-goes-to-the-ren-faire
This one is kind of difficult to explain, basically it's just two guys telling stories and having fun. If you like to hear stories about a socially awkward guy experiencing a renaissance fair for the first time or about nut jobs in Florida selling tickets to Heaven then this is the podcast for you!


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 25, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> Weebcast - from weebs, for weebs. One big animu party with rotating cast of notable anime reviewers, from Digibro to Super Eyepatch Wolf, as well as many other names that should probably sound familiar to modern anime fans. This one is a bit less focused (it's one of those podcasts that can start with one theme and end with completely opposite one), but again, it's main appeal is strong and charismatic cast of hosts that really know a thing or two about anime both as an industry and form of media.


The Hallowe'en and community drama ones are particularly interesting/entertaining.

I don't listen to a lot of podcasts despite enjoying listening to other people talk, but We Hate Movies is pretty funny, and The History of Philosophy Without Any Gaps is extremely informative.


----------



## nekhromancy (Jul 26, 2017)

(Soft gasp)

Y'all.... y'all forgot the two best podcasts.

The Adventure Zone, and MBMBAM.


----------

